# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Xin giúp đỡ

## xuan_loc97

Chào mọi người. Em không phải dân tự động hóa. Em làm bên mộc. Em có cái xác máy của ý phay gỗ. Ụ dao có 4 đầu router và 13 đầu khoan, đổi tools bằng hơi lên xuống. Card mach3 không đủ ngõ ra cho số tools đó. Các anh chỉ giúp có cách nào không.

----------


## CKD

> Chào mọi người. Em không phải dân tự động hóa. Em làm bên mộc. Em có cái xác máy của ý phay gỗ. Ụ dao có 4 đầu router và 13 đầu khoan, đổi tools bằng hơi lên xuống. Card mach3 không đủ ngõ ra cho số tools đó. Các anh chỉ giúp có cách nào không.


Dùng mach3 cũng ok thôi.
Máy này cần customize nhiều nên mach3 sẽ có cửa đục khoét dể hơn.
Việc mở rộng IO thì có nhiều cách.

Nếu dùng controller khác thì cần cút cái postprocessor để hổ trợ quá trình thông qua lệnh G và M

----------

xuan_loc97

----------

